# The word "thread" itself



## ukuca

Hi, I'm just wondering how to translate this word into Turkish. Of course not the denotation; string, thin cord, etc. (ip, iplik, vs.) but the connotation; chain of messages on a particular subject on the Internet, like this one itself. I want to say "zincir" but I couldn't find any resource to back me up on that and it may cause a confusion with an another term (chain mail). So, any suggestions?


----------



## Gencebay

I would just say ''konu''


----------



## avok

Merhaba,

Bunun için ayrı bir sözcük bulunacağını sanmıyorum, büyük ihtimalle "mouse",  "download" gibi "thread" kelimesi de internet-related  bir kelime olarak kullanılacak.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Öneren TDK miydi hatırlamıyorum ama, _izlek _denilmişti. Ben de normalde sadece _konu _derim.


----------



## Gencebay

avok said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Bunun için ayrı bir sözcük bulunacağını sanmıyorum, büyük ihtimalle "mouse", "download" gibi "thread" kelimesi de internet-related  bir kelime olarak kullanılacak.


 

mouse= fare

dowvload= indirmek gibi karşılıklar var bu kelimler için bence hiç gerek yok mouse ya da download'dan çok daha güzel bu kelimeler. Thread'i de ''thread'' diye sokmak yerine ''konu'' ya da başka bir kelime seçilebilir ki ''konu''bence güzel bir kelime


----------



## ~ceLine~

Chazzwozzer said:


> Öneren TDK miydi hatırlamıyorum ama, _izlek _denilmişti..



 Türkçe'yi koruma adına bulunan kelimelere yorum yok .. 

Sanırım *konu*, anlatmak isteyeceğini tam olmasa da karşılayacaktır, diğerleriyle aynı fikirdeyim.


----------



## ukuca

Selam, "thread" sözcüğü türkçe forumlarda da "konu" ile karşılanmış sanırım öyle de yerleşecek. Yine de terimi karşılarken belli oranda bir anlam yitimine (birbirini takibeden mesaj zinciri) yol açıyor gibi.


----------



## ukuca

Chazzwozzer said:


> Öneren TDK miydi hatırlamıyorum ama, _izlek _denilmişti. Ben de normalde sadece _konu _derim.



"İzlek" sözcüğü sanki "track" ya da "trace" için önerilmişti diye hatırlıyorum.


----------



## avok

Gencebay said:


> mouse= fare
> 
> dowvload= indirmek gibi karşılıklar var bu kelimler için bence hiç gerek yok mouse ya da download'dan çok daha güzel bu kelimeler. Thread'i de ''thread'' diye sokmak yerine ''konu'' ya da başka bir kelime seçilebilir ki ''konu''bence güzel bir kelime


 
Türkçe karşılıklarını kullanmak en güzeli tabi, ama "beach" in bile -ki bence tamamen yabancı bir kelime- gündelik dile girdiği bir yerde "thread" de "thread" olarak kalır herhalde.


----------



## Gencebay

avok said:


> Türkçe karşılıklarını kullanmak en güzeli tabi, ama "beach" in bile -ki bence tamamen yabancı bir kelime- gündelik dile girdiği bir yerde "thread" de "thread" olarak kalır herhalde.


 
Kalmaması gerekiyor, o''beach'' sözcüğü de sadece kıyı bölgelerinde o işle ilgilenen kişiler tarafından kullanılıyor maalesef; halk kullanmıyor. Bu konu, şu andaki konunun dışında olduğu için daha fazla sürdürmeyelim ki bazen çok sıkıcı olabiliyor maalesef


----------



## orhan

Ben "thread" sözcüğü için" başlık sözcüğünü öneriyorum.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

orhan said:


> Ben "thread" sözcüğü için" başlık sözcüğünü öneriyorum.


_thread title_ veya _title _için ne dersin?


----------



## orhan

Chazzwozzer said:


> _thread title_ veya _title _için ne dersin?


 
"_thread title>_konu başlığı" derim. Aslında "konu" olarak türkçede kullanılıyor da. 
Ama ingilizcede " _thread title " diye bir ifade var mı? _
_"subject, subject title" de aynı anlama gelmiyor mu?_
_"thread >tartışma" sözcüğü için görüşünüz?_


----------



## Honour

Selamlar herkese,

thread: ilmek
post: ileti


----------



## ferouzeh

Türk forum  "konu " kullaniyor  : "Forumdaki Konular " diyor


----------

